

AskHN: Ideas for side scrolling Dexter? - ideamonk

2D gaming isn't out yet I guess, back in the age of atari, snes, gba, we used to see some amazing innovations &#38; ideas in 2D games, we never saw the same for PC ever, Well I would like to contribute more to this shortage of quality full screen, eye catching engaging, platform style 2D games for PC. My tools of trade are allegro, gcc
Planning a side scrolling game based on Dexter's laboratory.. any ideas are welcome!
======
ideamonk
any ideas ?? lol :P

